# BTS booth



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It's once again, quickly approaching the time for the Big Train Show in Ontario, CA.  As in the past, our tradition is to display examples of the work that our members have done.  If you have a project that you have done and shared in the forums, we invite you to diplay it in the myLargescale.com booth.  It could be a scratchbuilt loco, a building, a detailed boxcar, whatever!  We'd love to have it on display at our booth.  


In addition, we are looking for volunteers to help man the booth during the day.  I generally spend most of the show in the booth, but I like to be able to walk around the show myself.  


If you're willing to bring something to share, or are willing to man the booth for an hour, please post here and I will keep track of it all.


See you in Ontario!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You could display a simple pages of all the articals that comes from the folks here on MLS. In Grys mag 

I did not word that right but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take Saturday from 1200 to 1300


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be around both days and will be able to help out if needed. I am sure Y will be getting people to commit. I can bring the boys ( U50 and F45 ) again this year, unless people are tired of seeing them. Just let me know. I also aquired a stock Bachmann X mas loco so now I can bring mine that I painted for a good before and after presentation. The booth was kinda empty last year. I can hardly wait till the show!!

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

John, 

We'd love to have your locos there again.. We're looking at a pretty empty booth again judging from the response I'm getting here.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

I am sure this year will be different. I have been in touch with Steve and we got stuff. Glad to hear the entire family will be with you this year. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There are going to be a whole bunch of MLS'rs there.....we will all fill in at one time or another.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

" There are going to be a whole bunch of MLS'rs there.....we will all fill in at one time or another. " 

As JJ sez Shad, I'll be there for both days and will be happy to help out.
Rod


----------

